
How the legacy of a dead mathematician can make you a better programmer - nickb
http://www.moserware.com/2007/12/how-legacy-of-dead-mathematician-can.html
======
edw519
"I believe later that day I went to Old Country Buffet with my family and kept
thinking about it. After loading up on food, we were walking back to our car
and it hit me..."

Old Country Buffet = hacker fuel. Nice.

